# Extraction de données depuis un iPad sur un iMac



## hub70230 (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

ceci est mon 1° message sur le forum, donc j'espère que je vais etre assez précis et pouvoir expliquer mon probleme.
J'ai un Ipad 2, et je voudrais installer un logiciel me permettant d'aller récuperer des données de plusieurs Mega voir Giga, sans passer par Itunes

D'apres mes lectures, j'ai trouvé Netatalk, je l'ai téléchargé sur mon imac... j'ai un beau dossier mais je ne sais pas comment le lancer 

Avez vous des infos pour m'aider ?

Je suis nouveau chez Apple, enfin depuis 15 mois, marre des écrans bleus de W------
Donc j'ai migré avec grand plaisir, aucun soucis... je recherche qq applications... faut il craindre certains logiciels ? car sur mon imac j'ai l'intégralité des photos de mes enfants.... et pleins d'autres souvenirs... le tout sauvegarder par Timecapsule...

D'avance merci
Hubert


----------



## monvilain (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

La question qui tue (que quelqu'un allait forcément vous poser), c'est avant tout:

Pourquoi vouloir éviter iTunes?


----------



## hub70230 (14 Janvier 2012)

Le but n est pas de ne plus utiliser iTunes mais de récupérer des données stockées sur mon iPad, les transférer dans mon hd multimédia ... Mais,pour cela je dois passer par mon iMac
J'utilise Filepro pour recup/ protéger mes données ( pdf, word, excel.... Vidéo et autres )

Je sais qu il faut parcourir le contenu de l iPad mais avec un logiciel approprié , l iPad ou même iPhone visible dps le Finder

Netatalk semble faire cela


----------



## ciradis (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour
"Diskaid"  pour explorer ton Ipad 
Cordialement


----------



## Cédric74 (22 Janvier 2012)

Avec le retour du jailbreak sur Ios5, j'ai installé Netatalk qui permet au finder d'avoir accès au contenu de l'ipad comme un disque dur. C'est gratuit sur Cydia.


----------

